# Weaver's Knot



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard of the "Weaver's Knot?" If you have, how successful is it in knitting?
Here is the You tube link for it. It sure does look interesting!


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen it before but I have never used it. I would like to know too.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's a variation of the Magic Knot.


----------



## pudspal (Dec 18, 2011)

I was a weaver in another life and also used a weavers knot ,and I still use it to join my yarn and after many many years of knitting I have never had one come undone yet ,I tie mine a bit different but the end result is the same


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I think it's a variation of the Magic Knot.


It is and it isn't. It looks easier to me, based on the video. According to past posts on the magic knot, people have had it (magic knot) come apart on them...especially after washing with special soaps. 
I wonder if this would be an improved version.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the weaver's knot but make mine a little differently starting with a slip stitch and putting the new yarn in before pullng the slip knot tight. I still weave the tails in because when I cut them close to the knot they came un-done. :-( 

You hear a 'popping' sound when it is done correctly.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have put this into my bookmarks file for future reference.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

The one I use mostly is the Russian join, but the magic knot is just as good.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Looks like it's worth trying - thanks for the link!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great ideas. 
Pzoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been using 'magic knot' lately- but like the look of this one- I don't take the risk of trimming- preferring to darn in the ends.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I'm going to try it.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. Going to try it out.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick question... 

What do you do with the ends? Can you cut them off or do you weave them in?


----------



## Nutty knitter Margo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been knitting for more years than I care to admit, but have only recently discovered the Russian Join; works for me as there's no need to sew ends in afterwards !


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I've used it for years. It works on most yarn. After finishing a baby blanket I learned that it does not work with Caron's Soft Yarn. All the knots came undone.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> It is and it isn't. It looks easier to me, based on the video. According to past posts on the magic knot, people have had it (magic knot) come apart on them...especially after washing with special soaps.
> I wonder if this would be an improved version.


With the weaver's knot, it appears that there is only one knot while with the magic knot, there are two knots. Would that make a difference in holding power?


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

marylo12 said:


> Has anyone heard of the "Weaver's Knot?" If you have, how successful is it in knitting?
> Here is the You tube link for it. It sure does look interesting!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I ws thinking similar to Magic Knot, but it looks more difficult to tie.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

back in January I posted how to do the weavers knot. I use this knot with my baby hats that I have been unraveling (knitted with baby yarn on the round looms and the hospitals did not use them because of the holes) Knitting Daily had it on their program when they talked about the magic ball. Yes, you can cut it pretty close to the know but before you cut you need to to the pull test to make sure that it is stable. It is a single knot and it is smaller than then overhand knot.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's another version:


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Why make it look complicated?????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

didough said:


> Here's another version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

thanx for that link. i've been using the magic knot but this is easier. love it.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I appreciate the post. Thanks


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a better You-Tube demo of the Weaver's Knot


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Here is a better You-Tube demo of the Weaver's Knot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

"Square" knots work just as well and they don't come out either.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I find that no matter what knot method u use, it still shows in the knitting.

I just lay one yarn in back of the other and knit thru both for several inches. It is secure, never becomes unraveled and there are no knots in my knitting.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

if you're going to weave in the ends anyway why tie a hrad lump into your lovely knitting. i don't tie knots in knitting, crocheting, cross stich or needlepoint. EVER!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

eneurian said:


> if you're going to weave in the ends anyway why tie a hrad lump into your lovely knitting. i don't tie knots in knitting, crocheting, cross stich or needlepoint. EVER!


You would not use this kind of knot in a bulky or think fiber, only in thin fibers that are not conducive to the Russian Join, etc. I use the Magic Knot in anything smaller than Worsted weight. Otherwise, the Russian Join.

To each his own.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Has anyone heard of the "Weaver's Knot?" If you have, how successful is it in knitting?
> Here is the You tube link for it. It sure does look interesting!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

thks saved


----------



## Jan R (Feb 15, 2013)

In Scouting or sailing this knot is known as a bowlin. Boy Scouts of America have a very good book on knots ...we used it at Girl Scout camp!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

headlemk said:


> You would not use this kind of knot in a bulky or think fiber, only in thin fibers that are not conducive to the Russian Join, etc. I use the Magic Knot in anything smaller than Worsted weight. Otherwise, the Russian Join.
> 
> To each his own.


The knots are so tight that you cut the yarn right at the tiny knot. No ends to weave in.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> What do you do with the ends? Can you cut them off or do you weave them in?


I'm sorry I didn't answer this sooner for you, but I cut them and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Going to have to try that magic knot. This "weavers knot looks easy to do. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Has anyone heard of the "Weaver's Knot?" If you have, how successful is it in knitting?
> Here is the You tube link for it. It sure does look interesting!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

